# Panama Canal Webcam



## R651400

Picked this up as a link from another thread. 
Marked addictive. 
Think you will see reason why!

http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html


----------



## R58484956

Centennial Bridge on Panama canal very similiar to about the 12 bridges on the Yangtze river, with more being built.


----------



## Jim S

*Paama Canal WebCAm*



R651400 said:


> Picked this up as a link from another thread.
> Marked addictive.
> Think you will see reason why!
> 
> http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html


Certainly is addictive - a week or so ago looked in just in time to see QE2 passing through Miraflores Locks - she looked magnificent, her white upperworks in particular looked pristine.

Jim S


----------



## janbonde

This has been around for quite a long time.Though the pic image has increased in size recently if you like marine cams go to www.boatnerd.com and scroll down to the links you will find a lot of marine links and cams,for instance you can see the Soo locks cam though it is closed now for the winter season and other places with marine activity


----------



## Bob Davies

Hi all.
I`ve just tried to get on the Panama and the Lakes webcams with no success.
Do I need any special software for this lot??
Ta
Bob


----------



## ruud

Ahoy Bob,
Java installed?


----------



## Tassie

*Web Cams*

Try this web address, it has most cities (except Melbourne) including the Kiel canal and most cruise ships. 

http://www.kroooz-cams.com/

Regards....Bill Burton...Tassie.


----------



## Bob Davies

Ruud
Thanks - To be honest I haven`t a clue.I`ll check it out - Ta again.
Bob


----------



## tanker

Great work R651400 ,very interesting Wecam!!!
Gp


----------



## Bob Davies

Hi Ruud.
Now I have????
Been to panama and the lakes - again - 1st time in years.
Magic innit.
Regards
Bob


----------



## ruud

Bob Davies said:


> Hi Ruud.
> Now I have????
> Been to panama and the lakes - again - 1st time in years.
> Magic innit.
> Regards
> Bob


Ahoy Bob,
If you're able to see the locks, indeed Java is installed.
Good luck


----------

